# Unusual coloured Levis ?



## Jay84 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey there,

So i had these two little ones hatch out a couple of weeks ago now, and as they have shed, one of them has been getting progressively lighter and lighter. It is now an unusual shade of pink? 

What are your thoughts on him?












And his normal clutch mate for comparison


----------



## JasonL (Jan 6, 2010)

normal Jay, you naturally get light ones and dark ones, they are highly variable.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh really? lol ...... how boring! He is being sold then! lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 6, 2010)

Mate i would hold him as he still has time to go a different colour.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, I'd be keeping him... definitely.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 6, 2010)

He is cute isn't he !

I'm going to keep the majority of them this year until they colour up, as its my first time breeding, im interested as to what my adults are going to produce.


----------



## Jumala (Jan 6, 2010)

he is a little cutie  I'd be holding onto him if I was you! If he was a pilbara I'd say send him my way :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 6, 2010)

I know how tempting it is to hang on to them all! At one stage I had the best part of 100 Knob-tailed Geckoes from several subspecies/localities. I'm trying to be more disciplined now... I have a few I am trying to convince myself to part with at the moment :lol:

Your 'pink' one looks very advanced for two weeks. By all means, hang on to it, you never know how it might turn out. It is extremely difficult to predict their adult colours before they are about 3-6 months old, and they sometimes completely change even up to about a year of age. The best looking babies don't necessarily turn out to be the best adults. I chose to keep one I bred because it was almost black until about five months old (almost black babies are normal, but usually they lighten up very quickly). That 'black' one is now light yellow. I've kept bright pink babies which have turned out to be ugly brown. One which was bright red until about two years of age recently turned into a yellowish green. Even if it makes no difference, I usually can't help hanging on to the best babies :lol: Good luck with yours


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 6, 2010)

I`ve kept several hatchies and have found generaly that my darker couloured juveniles turn into light couloured adults and my light coloured juvies get brighter and brighter in colour then all of a sudden go dark. Now i`ve stopped guessing what they are going to turn out like and just hold back a variety of different coloured hatchies, You never know


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 6, 2010)

Geck82 said:


> I`ve kept several hatchies and have found generaly that my darker couloured juveniles turn into light couloured adults and my light coloured juvies get brighter and brighter in colour then all of a sudden go dark. Now i`ve stopped guessing what they are going to turn out like and just hold back a variety of different coloured hatchies, You never know



I started seeing patterns like that, then saw some grow up and break the pattern, then saw babies form different pairs/lines show different trends, then gave up and figured it was either random, or too complex for me to work out in a hurry! :lol: It's always tempting to buy/keep the best looking hatchlings, but it really does seem random. Tell that to the buyers though! :lol: It's okay, it means the good looking babies sell, then the ugly babies grow into pretty adults and then sell


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Sdaji, looks like I'll just keep a few at random and see what I end up with from that!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 7, 2010)

Selecting babies at random seems to work as well as anything else! Well, the best thing to base your selection on is the parents.


----------

